# Clarity Ferm



## Joshisgood (25/10/11)

Hi, I was googling gluten free brewing today as I have a friend who is a celiac and I came across a white labs enzyme called clarity ferm. It's used to drop out proteins which cause chill haze but apparently some of the proteins it drops out are the ones that cause a reaction in people who are gluten intolerant, I haven't found a great deal of information on it but from what I've read it may be possible to brew an all malt beer, add this enzyme at whatever point it's added, and have a beer that's gluten free or at least drinkable for someone who's gluten intolerant. Has anyone heard of this product, used it or know where it's available in Australia? (I emAiled esb brewing as they stock some whit labs products)
Cheers


----------



## Joshisgood (7/11/11)

Anyone know where I can get this? Esb said they can order some in but it would take 6-8 weeks
Cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/12/11)

Bump this thread a bit - I'm looking for this stuff too. Does anyone know if an Aussie HB shop actually has it in stock? Shipping directly from the states is ridiculous and I think its better if it was brought in with a yeast shipment anyway as at least that would be fast and kept cool along with the yeast.

Anywhere?

Otherwise I'll probably ask ESB to get some in next time they get a shipment of yeast.

TB


----------



## spaced (7/12/11)

Bump

Also willing to give this a crack. If anyone has experience with this please update this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## rbtmc (8/12/11)

I'd like to hear where I can purchase this, count me interested.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/12/11)

I used to deal with these guys when i was in the food industry. 
They may have access to something similar..not sure.

NO affiliation at all. 

Linky


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/12/11)

yeah, the commercial guys have stuff like it - but usually the smallest quantity you can get is 5L and they get tetchy about having to set up a whole new customer profile to sell just one jug of the stuff...

ESB is getting some in with their next whitelabs order which should be here soon... I have asked for some of it, I dont know how much will be left but it might be worth giving them a call.

TB


----------



## alfadog (10/12/11)

Brewers choice in brisbane have a kit that is gluten free, not sure if kit brewing is your thing but maybe it is worth checking out


----------



## spaced (10/12/11)

alfadog said:


> Brewers choice in brisbane have a kit that is gluten free, not sure if kit brewing is your thing but maybe it is worth checking out




Thanks alfadog but that's what we've been going for some time. Their kits are sorghum based. These ones are barley based with gluten removed.

I don't consider it the perfect solution but definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## brewtas (16/9/12)

Just wondering if anyone managed to get hold of some clarity ferm and how it went down with gluten intolerant people?


----------



## np1962 (16/9/12)

I enquired about getting some Clarity Ferm from WhiteLabs and have been informed they are not permitted by the manufacturer to distribute outside of the US/Canada and Mexico.
They pointed me to the manufacturer and I am making enquiries to see if it is possible to obtain some direct.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## brewtas (16/9/12)

I'd definitely be interested if you can get it. Ended up ordering some from morebeer.com this afternoon and paying a crazy amount for shipping. I've got a few friends who are desperate so it's worth it to try it out but if it works well an Australian supplier would be good.


----------



## MHB (16/9/12)

Been testing for a while, the reports so far are encouraging; just a question of being able to sell enough to make it worthwhile.
I would have to buy 5L and it has a limited shelf life, you have to move it before it expires on you.
Mark


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/9/12)

My gluten intolerant cousin (not actually celiac) is managing to drink the beers i make with clarity ferm and or the product from which it is made Brewers Clarex.

Near as I can tell, as long as i keep wheat out of the beer (it doesn't work on wheat protiens) then pretty much every beer i make these days is gluten free. Not that I suggest you hand beer to celiac with gay abandon and tell them its gluten free..... dont do that. Let them know what it is you've done and then they can decide for themselves whether they think the beer will be safe for them to drink


----------



## CoxR (29/11/14)

Hi guys has anyone an update on the use of this? I plan to have something on tap when a mate of mine comes over, he is not a celiac but he hurts for a few days after a decent session and has turned to drinking O'Brien which is bloody dear and he seems to pull up fine with that.
Keen to know if this stuff works.
Cheers,
Rodney


----------



## ekul (29/11/14)

I made a batch with some and gave a few bottles to a gluten intolerant mate. He drank it without any worries. He's not a proper celiac though. I grabbed some from full pint.


----------



## CoxR (29/11/14)

Thanks ekul, I will get some and have a crack.


----------



## klangers (2/12/14)

My first batch with clarity ferm is still fermenting. I'll let you know how it goes. I bought 4 vials from ESB - they said they had plenty of stock.

That said though I buggered up the strike temperature (I REALLY need to get a decent temp control on my HLT) and it will be extraordinarily full bodied so this may affect my judgement.


----------



## Moad (2/12/14)

I tried it on a mate who has gluten issues, no good.

Not sure exactly if he is Gluten Intolerant etc, he doesn't seem to be sure either? Jury is still out.


----------

